# What Day Does Caviar Pay ?



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

If I work Caviar Monday Thru Friday do I get paid for this week the following Monday? How does the payout work / what day .. I'm In The Manhattan (NYC) market if that matters


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

Bump . Anyone ?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> Bump . Anyone ?


Tuesdays


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> Bump . Anyone ?


Thank You .


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> Thank You .


You quoted yourself but no problem lol


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> You quoted yourself but no problem lol


Oops lol


----------

